
Ask HN: What are you working on? - bra-ket
follow-up on similar threads from the past https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1032699 and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=700662
======
srgseg
[http://www.one-tab.com](http://www.one-tab.com) \- save up to 95% memory in
Google Chrome and reduce tab clutter. It launched on HN a couple months ago,
and am currently adding multi-PC sync.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Thank you! I've been using it for almost a month, and I love it.

I currently have more than 2000 tabs in OneTab. They used to all be open and
in memory. I can now watch videos without too much lag (I still have 500 open
tabs that I should transfer to OneTab).

This sure makes being a hoarder easier.

------
NotAnEngineer
An open source game for the Apple II, written in 6502 assembly language.
Original music transcribed from public domain scores (played with the 2-tone
Electric Duet software). It's been very mind-opening to have to think about
every byte of memory, learn bit twiddling tricks, design efficient data
structures to fit game data on a 140KB floppy disk, etc.

~~~
Lerc
Any Screenshots?

~~~
NotAnEngineer
Coming soon! (But not today.)

------
miguelrochefort
I'm currently working on three "different" applications/use-cases using a
single platform:

\- "Terms and Agreements" as a service. Applications and websites can delegate
the Terms and Agreements process to my system. All contracts and agreement are
signed and stored on my side.

\- One-stop semantic contract management social network. A single location
where you can track and manage all of your contracts, agreements,
transactions. There is no limit to what kind of contract you can store and
manage using this. The social aspect let people send offers to each other (and
accept them). Contracts can have semantic data added to them, to make search,
navigation and organization easier.

\- One-click classified advertisement listing. List any item for sale with a
single click (or in that case, picture).

Again, these are all interfaces to the same platform. They will eventually
converge to be the same things.

------
amac
[http://usehuman.com](http://usehuman.com) and
[http://mvpforum.com](http://mvpforum.com)

------
iSloth
Working on becoming a better programmer, as a full time network engineer i've
never really put too much effort into learning coding standards. Been the only
person that maintains my applications it's fairly easy to be slack on the
admin side of things...

Recently I've been doing a lot of coding, and noticed that my version control
and testing could do with some improvement, also been playing around with a
few frameworks to see if they make my coding any faster, or more efficient.

Once that's done i'll probably look at improving some of my current
application code base, then learn another (none web based) language.

------
tectonic
[http://findafuckingdomain.com](http://findafuckingdomain.com) and
[http://namemonk.com](http://namemonk.com)

------
michael_nielsen
My largest current project is writing a book about neural networks and deep
learning.

~~~
pdevr
Sounds interesting. Are you working with a traditional publishing company?

~~~
michael_nielsen
No, I've published two books previously with traditional companies, and wanted
to try something new.

------
diggan
I just got my first job as a programmer in Barcelona. I don't have any
education about the field so I've mostly play around with programming from 15
years age up until lately (20). Right now, I'm sucking in all information I
can get from my co-workers (and the experience overall) while working on a
product that will improve the income of people doing vacation rentals.

------
cyphersanctus
[http://carros.com.co](http://carros.com.co) \- Its becoming the biggest used
car portal in Colombia.

------
Lerc
HTML/JS/CSS desktop environment.
[https://github.com/Lerc/notanos](https://github.com/Lerc/notanos)

Posted a Show HN a couple of weeks ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5932209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5932209)

Currently in thinking mode about how to structure the client frame APIs.

------
tehwebguy
Just launched [http://channeltotals.com](http://channeltotals.com) a couple of
months ago (YouTube statistics tool, only has like 1 feature)

Working on [http://memes.io](http://memes.io) here and there for fun, thinking
of making a "launch your own meme site" type of thing.

~~~
justhw
I like your slogan.

------
infinity
I'm trying to investigate the learning of artificial neural networks by using
methods from mathematical logic.

~~~
X4
whew! Can you tell me more? I work in a very related field.

~~~
infinity
Sorry for the delay of this answer.

I'm still at the very beginning with this project and have no interesting
results yet :(

There is a model relationship between artificial neural networks and sets of
sentences in a formal language. One idea is to track sets of sentences during
the training of a network and see if something interesting can be found.

------
desheikh
[http://simplerses.com](http://simplerses.com) \- A hosted email solution and
newsletter delivery tool powered by Amazon SES. Been working on it as a side
project for a while. Trying to put more time over the weekends now that I have
a few paying customers.

------
lionheart
Just launched [http://www.textrep.com](http://www.textrep.com) Text marketing
for real estate agents.

Working on meeting with potential customers and am also taking real estate
agent license classes nights to learn more about my market.

~~~
pdevr
I got an internal server error when I tried to access that.

Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eu6ON48...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eu6ON48yA5UJ:www.textrep.com/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

Edit: Yes, it is OK now.

~~~
lionheart
All good now. Database server was restarting.

------
d0m
Hacking Health (hackinghealth.ca) Pair up health professionals and hackers to
make better healthcare. We provide multiple events such as hackatons, cafes,
consults and we're working on an accelerator to link team to real clinics and
hospitals.

------
brildum
[http://www.mixpanelquerytool.com](http://www.mixpanelquerytool.com) and
[http://www.ihavewhohasgames.com](http://www.ihavewhohasgames.com)

------
14113
A 3d film about a 12th century bishop and his crazy ideas about the expanding
universe. I'm taking the simulations a physicist has written of them and
trying to render them in an attractive way.

------
ladybro
[http://i.imgur.com/GcQMa0d.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/GcQMa0d.jpg)

First venture, trying to earn some side money through personal 'tech
solutions' style consulting.

~~~
andrewchoi
Why is the email "learnsoft352@"? Why not something like
"learnsoftconsulting@"?

~~~
ladybro
Good thought. LearnSoft@ wasn't available, so I just included the local area
code at the end as an alternative. Just finished this mockup today, so it's
still rough. Thanks for your input.

~~~
dodgrile
If you're advertising tech solutions, then surely you should have something
better than a gmail account. Kind of suggests that you don't know how to set
up email for your own domain name.

------
hemezh
Currently I am working on a startup that is solving problem of flat rentals
for college students in Mumbai, India. [http://flat.to](http://flat.to)

We are getting good traction and focusing on a niche market is helping us gain
word-of-mouth publicity. And of course there are already a few big players
already in the market.

I am the lead developer and designer. We are trying to build the best UI in
the market. Please share your thoughts on the current UI and give your
suggestion on where we can improve it.

------
dhammack
In my spare time, machine learning. I'm working through Bishop's book and
testing out a few ideas of my own (a new way to ensemble models and a way for
ANN's to communicate).

------
danial
I have been working on a service that provides build automation for mobile
apps. I welcome any feedback.

[https://appramp.io/](https://appramp.io/)

Right now working on ironing out some kinks in the build system and making
some UI changes. I should be ready to do an official Show HN very soon.

PS this is the second time I'm posting this in as many days [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6027434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6027434)

------
AlexanderZ
[http://getairy.com](http://getairy.com) \- alpha, works for American hotels
for now. Building it to improve my Ember.js skills.

~~~
AlexanderZ
Ok, I see people are testing it. When you search for a city, you have to then
select it from the dropdown, otherwise it won't work (I'll fix it tomorrow).

------
ahknight
Making progress on my hfsdebug replacement.
[http://github.com/ahknight/hfsinspect](http://github.com/ahknight/hfsinspect)

Woo!

------
rafd
Mobile educational language games: [http://penyopal.com](http://penyopal.com)
Our latest is a mystery game that you play by speaking:
[https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/speak-mandarin-chinese-
priva...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/speak-mandarin-chinese-
private/id658672132?mt=8)

Also working on a startup board game modeled after Agricola.

------
mzarate06
I'm working on my company's second product, Signal:
[http://signalapp.io/](http://signalapp.io/)

------
mrosethompson
[http://www.fishnet.in](http://www.fishnet.in) \- Bookmarks with annotations.
They're grouped into folders that you can make public/private to use as
personal bookmarks, to assemble a portfolio, build a reading list, save your
thoughts on articles, etc.

It's my first web app, built on Flask, and driven by my own need for such a
tool.

------
danielhughes
A crowd-sourced alternative to Rosetta Stone
[http://www.babelmatch.com](http://www.babelmatch.com)

------
zlapper
[http://transporteactivo.com/](http://transporteactivo.com/) (in spanish)
alpha, open source.

------
olegp
[https://starthq.com](https://starthq.com) \- a web app directory and browser
new tab replacement

------
icosahedron
Wow. Some really cool projects on here.

I just completed (today) git-sync-ec2, a set of utility scripts for deploying
my website ([http://flagrantsystemerror.com](http://flagrantsystemerror.com))
to S3 via a dynamic EC2 instance.

I just restarted a stack based STL allocator. I'm writing unit tests for it
and hope to have it finished by Monday.

------
bigsassy
A mobile app for my wife's political campaign for a city council seat. Handles
canvasing (door knocking) and phone banking.

------
meaydinli
I am trying to find a new (jr) Android developer position so I spend every
minute searching through job postings, writing cover letters, following up
with recruiters and applying to positions. It feels like I am going to have
more free time when I find a job. I am looking forward to the day when I can
just code and not worry.

------
OliverJAsh
Google Reader + Twitter =
[http://vimeo.com/69376016](http://vimeo.com/69376016)

------
kfk
E commerce platform selling typical food that uses "group buying" to bring
down shipping cost

------
tbh
[http://www.hostedgraphite.com](http://www.hostedgraphite.com) \- exactly what
it sounds like.

(For those who don't know what Graphite is, it's a popular open source tool
for recording and graphing metrics, typically server and app performance
stuff)

------
igordcard
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=igordcard.taba...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=igordcard.tabatatrainer)

Tabata Trainer - An app for HIIT workouts. Designed with simplicity in mind.

------
cpolis
Hoping to launch [http://protocases.com](http://protocases.com) soon - it's a
site that allows users to design iPhone cases for 3D printing with an editor,
templates or uploading an image.

------
yodakohl
[https://sshwizard.com](https://sshwizard.com) \- A web-based SSH-Client that
is purely implemented in javascript, so people don't have to trust a 3rd
party.

~~~
hamburglar
I'm trying to imagine someone that doesn't want to "have to trust a 3rd party"
typing their ssh credentials into your web page.

------
combataircraft
This weekend;

7min.io

MultiplayerChess.com

github.com/azer/boxcars

github.com/azer/onejs

github.com/azer/shell-jobs

github.com/azer/fox

------
altlabs
[http://checkup.io](http://checkup.io) \- It's a simple idea, we monitor your
sites and let you know when they are down.

------
thomaaas
I'm working on a new blog about product design:
[http://www.thomazz.com](http://www.thomazz.com)

------
andyidsinga
turning the world into a virtual game board with a new toy
[http://manifestoagency.com/turning-the-world-into-a-
virtual-...](http://manifestoagency.com/turning-the-world-into-a-virtual-game-
board/)

------
iSloth
Complete rewrite and update for www.whatportis.com , long overdue!

------
postsantum
mobile app for animating and visual programming on tablets

------
krapp
reinventing the wheel, because
[http://i.imgur.com/WACN2ST.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/WACN2ST.jpg)

------
runT1ME
Replacement for email.

------
paulus99
machine vision

~~~
miguelrochefort
Please tell us more.

------
mkramlich
In my "free" time lately writing a book on Software Performance and
Scalability. After that will write a sequel to a sci-fi comedy I published
earlier this year titled The Dread Space Pirate Richard.

Also want to put more time into 2 experimental/speculative software projects,
one that does election processing, the other involving taxes and electronic
transactions. Not expecting to make money with either. Mainly for the
experience, more career feathers in the hat, and to concretely apply some
ideas around architecting for maximum performance and scalability.

My "day job" work is confidential, and therefore a secret between me, myself,
I, and my employer. (And whichever employees/contractors of the NSA that the
NSA/FISA sees fit to share it with, haha.)

~~~
X4
I've spent a lot of time learning and experimenting in the are of performance
and scalability. I am curious about your book, willing to share 2-3
paragraphs?

~~~
mkramlich
Yes! It's mostly in the outline stage now, gathering test readers and P&S
experts for feedback, and only a few pages of actual chapter content have been
written. Please send an email to the address in my HN profile, if you're
interested in seeing more.

------
michaelochurch
Working through Communicating Sequential Processes paper to understand the
fundamentals behind core.async. Have a strong understanding of Clojure but
need to fill out core.{logic, async, match} as well as the array libraries.

